# Need advice on place to ride in Georgia..



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys, 
My crew I ride with are planning an out of state ride in September and would like some suggestions. We are planning to hit the Atlanta area and surrounding areas. But what are some good areas with trails/Mud/etc?? 
And some locations to not even bother going to. 
I know we have been talking about Moto Mountain, but I stumbled across some mixed feelings from some other forums. We like the cabin they offer at Moto Mountain...
Thanks guys!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

laborday at B&B


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

B&B is great I go every chance I get, going this weekend and will be there laborday weekend too .


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just checked out B&B website.. It appears that it is in Alabama.. Anything in Georgia to ride??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

doles georgia. creekbottom atv


----------

